# White Chocolate or Brown/Dark Chocolate?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Which do you prefer? White chocolate (arguably not chocolate at all) or brown/dark chocolate?

Go ahead and spoil yourself if you need to be sure before you vote here to decide.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I enjoy both white and dark equally. I prefer to have a choice of them in a box.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Even though I tend to prefer bitter flavors (black coffee, black tea, hoppy beers etc.) I like white chocolate more than dark. I dig both though.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

I prefer dark with a high cacao percentage.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The darker and more bitter the better (and also if it's lemon, orange or cherry flavoured), but I don't eat chocolate very often - as George Harrison warned on one of his Beatles songs '...but you'll have to have them all pulled out after the Savoy Truffle...'

My usual once-a-week eating vice is a bag of tortilla chips or some other wheat/potato snack, or maybe a box of four ice cream cones.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

White chocolate (even though it's not chocolate) or dark (pure). We have a famous chocolaterie 20 meters from our home. Unfortunately, I still need to keep an eye on my weight, and given the choice between chocolate or a glass of wine for my sinful calories, the wine wins all the time.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> The darker and more bitter the better (and also if it's lemon, orange or cherry flavoured), but I don't eat chocolate very often - as George Harrison warned on one of his Beatles songs '...but you'll have to have them all pulled out after the Savoy Truffle...'


Yes, in fact I'm in divorce proceedings with sugar now. Cacao as a flavour remains, as in chicken molé ...


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Bitter dark chocolate is one of the most delicious thing I have ever eaten so far. I would never trade it for any kind of spices, literally the queen of natural food while pork is the king. The noblest food ever. But I do not like white chocolate, if too sweet.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

My current preference is for a bar of white with small flakes of strawberry crisp embedded.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I eat a piece of dark chocolate every day. It's supposed to be healthy or something. Yeah, it's a sacrifice.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Roger Knox said:


> I prefer dark with a high cacao percentage.


I rarely eat chocolate but I bought a bar at Aldi yesterday. They sell the low sugar, 85 percent cocoa bars.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Roger Knox said:


> I prefer dark with a high cacao percentage.


This. Minimum sugar & maximum cocoa content. This is the healthiest blend, and once you wean yourself off the sickly-sweet taste of milk chocolate or white chocolate, only dark chocolate tastes good anymore.

Ghiradelli makes chocolate squares in I think 60%, 72%, and 86% cocoa (100% would be baking cocoa). The 86 is still too astringent for me, the 60 is too sweet -- but I'm addicted to the 72.

I buy Stephens Dark Cocoa mix and add Hershey's Special Dark baking coca in a 50/50 mix.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

White "chocolate" is an abomination. Some quack allergist told me I was allergic to real chocolate when I was young and I had to eat white Easter bunnies for several years. Ugh! I like milk chocolate or up to 70% cocoa, preferably with read wine.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

EdwardBast said:


> I like milk chocolate or up to 70% cocoa, preferably with red wine.


Red wine & dark chocolate are a marriage made in heaven. Also cherries. And orange.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

NoCoPilot said:


> Red wine & dark chocolate are a marriage made in heaven. Also cherries. And orange.


do you mean cherries/orange already in the chocolate or the fruits to be enjoyed with chocolate separately?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I love dark chocolate with a very high cocoa content. Although I love very bitter dark chocolate I'm equally happy scoffing Bournville or a dark chocolate Terry's chocolate orange.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Terry's should've widened their range to other fruit-flavoured chocolate - I think they've missed a trick over the years based on how popular the Chocolate Orange has been. Perhaps one issue with any variants would be how to present them - at least the orange is a regular shape split into handy segments, but what would you do with, say, lemon, lime or cherry?


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I always find it amusing to look at who votes for "I hate ArtMusic's polls". It's always very consistent :lol:


----------

